

Ask HN: Anyone ever get a cease and desist while using Google Maps? - asmithmd1

I have a customer who wants to use Google maps on a site for their customers to know where a  shipment is.  I think the use skirts the hairy edge of the acceptable use for the free API because the site would be freely available to anyone - but the only people who would care are people using my customer's service.  I tried contacting Google Premier API sales a couple of times and get no response.<p>If Google won't even get back to me about a potential $10,000 sale, what are the chances they will notice and ask me to stop using their map API?
======
dirtbox
So long as you apply for an API key, I'm pretty certain you're good to go.
This is precisely the type of thing they want the service to be used for.

~~~
asmithmd1
They do offer a premier API for uses that do not fit under their terms of
service but it seems strange that they wouldn't follow-up on a valid lead.

My question is has anyone EVER gotten a take down notice for their use of
Google maps?

